# Ferrari from Ferris Bueller's Day Off



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

When I saw this kit in a local hobby shop I decided to add it to my collection. The kit is by Academy and, I guess, because of licensing problems it is simply labeled as a European Sports Car. It took me a while to get around to finishing it as there were problems with the first try at painting the body. I ended up using Tamiya gloss red which went on smoothly. I just built it straight from the box so there is no wiring and not even any radiator hoses.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey, this is nice. And no comments?

This appears to be a real Ferrari. The Bueller car was a kitcar with MGB parts. Looked the part though.

Needs the skidplate too, the way the car jockeys jumped it.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice build!!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

terryr said:


> The Bueller car was a kitcar with MGB parts. Looked the part though.


Yep: Modena (not Ferrari) Spyder.

https://www.mecum.com/lot-detail/CA0813-161586/0/1963-Modena-Spyder-California/5-Speed/


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it's nicely built and looks the part


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Needs a Ferrari emblem on the nose. I have some extra if you need one.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very Nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

SteveR said:


> Yep: Modena (not Ferrari) Spyder.
> 
> https://www.mecum.com/lot-detail/CA0813-161586/0/1963-Modena-Spyder-California/5-Speed/


First time I saw the complete story.

$300,000? I think I'll take a copy of the copy.


----------

